# EZ cloner help



## Sir Stonedalot (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the EZ cloner machine? A friend gave me his and not sure how to use it. Everything works great.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

It is pretty straight foward bud. Just add water and cloning solution to the unit, snip your clones, put them in the little neoprene collars, and turn it on. It will do the rest of the work for you. I will suggest you place the cloner on a cold concrete floor or something. I find that it helps keep the temps of the resevoir down from the pump running. I run a Botanicare cloner but they are about the same design.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 18, 2009)

what kind of cloning solution are you adding to the unit ive never heard this before?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

I use Power Clone and Hydroguard from Botanicare.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 18, 2009)

I use clean water with a ph of 6.2- 6.5 changing the water 3-5 days(continualy clonnin) with DUTHC MASTER "REPLICATOR".i'D SAY 8/10 CLONE(INC. HARD 2 CLONE STRAINS).Only diffrence is mine is made from a thick solid blue tote from ?arget(for shoes $4.00),air curtains(2 @ $1.25 each),about 5 feet of line(@ $3.00 per 25"),1 120 gal. air pump( dual out put @ $8.50)
 Like I say I get about 80% rooted clones 4 under $20.00.My mom puts them in a big cup and puts cell wrap over the cup and in the window-no air, no hormone w/ incredible success.


----------



## Sir Stonedalot (Jan 18, 2009)

How big of a cutting should I take and how much stem should be sticking through the neoprene collar?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Long enough that the stem is sitting right above the water and air bubbles


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

Sir Stonedalot said:
			
		

> How big of a cutting should I take and how much stem should be sticking through the neoprene collar?


 
PCduck he is using an aero-cloner not a bubble style. I say you want to take your cutting about 4 inches long. You want to take them right at a node on the branch (where the leaf meets the stem). Cut off these two leaves and insert it so 1 inch sits below the neoprene collar. The reason I say take your clones at a node is I have found that you will get roots faster where the leaf meets the stem, instead of just the stem. I will take a pic for you in the morning when I take some clones myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36744:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> PCduck he is using an aero-cloner not a bubble style. I say you want to take your cutting about 4 inches long. You want to take them right at a node on the branch (where the leaf meets the stem). Cut off these two leaves and insert it so 1 inch sits below the neoprene collar. The reason I say take your clones at a node is I have found that you will get roots faster where the leaf meets the stem, instead of just the stem. I will take a pic for you in the morning when I take some clones myself.





opps  my bad Buddy. Thanks for picking up on that


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

If he did that PC he would have to take 12 inch clones. I am thinking of making one of those bubbler cloner for craps and giggles. Do you like yours?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes I like it...I like the idea of putting my clones in my DWC without any other additive such as rockwool or rapid rooter plugs. Just straight roots and hydroton.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

That is exactly what I do with my aero unit. Just roots and hydroton.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 18, 2009)

When starting from seeds I either had a rockwool cube in there with the hydroton or if I seeded in soil I had to gently  rinsed the soil off. Clones with roots are sooo much easier


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 20, 2009)

if one were to make a good sized bubble cloner could you just veg in the same unit? then go to my flower flood and drain table. no net pots or anything.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't forget to start with the right water, i've got the Botanicare 25 and love it.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 20, 2009)

I started a expeirmental batch of clones yesterday in my botanicare 25, instead of the power clone with retails at 39.50  i used DYNA-GRO K L N ( it's only 11.95 for the same 8 ounces). I'm not real good at math and maybe somebody could help me figure this. the power clone by Botanicare  is Nitrogen 0.20 phosphate 0.30 potash 0.20  The DYNA _ GRO is nit. 0.009 phos. 0.011 potash 0.006 how close are these two formulas? The power clone is very successful but sheeese, almost 75% cheaper on the other , the machine is 2.5 gal. and i used 5 tsp. of dyna and  3 hydroguard, if I've got it close it should subsitute.Anyway I hope I still get my 40 bucks worth of roots for 12, I'll let you know !!


----------



## Sir Stonedalot (Jan 20, 2009)

should I dip the cuttings in a rooting hormone gel before I put them into my ez cloner


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 20, 2009)

No just make your final cut under water. I usually cut them about an inch below a node ( I usually take [email protected] a time), gather them all up, trim off the leaves from the last node and then make a cut a few millimeters below that node under water. I then stick it in its collar, put it in the machine, and move on to the next one. When I am all done I turn it on.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2009)

I was really worried the 1st time I cloned,,,And now I dont know why. It's very simple. Cut it,put it in water,, with an Airstone,and let it do its thing. I use Superthrive and Dutch Master Zone for the roots.And as you see in the link above in my last post,,,they are booming with roots in 2.5 weeks.:hubba: Nothen more then sticking a clipping in a Mini DWC.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 21, 2009)

The reason you don't dip or pre-treat the clones is because the cloner will just wash it off.


----------



## Sir Stonedalot (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 2 2ft flourscent bulbs is that enough for lighting for the clones or too much? Also how far away should the lights be from the babies?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2009)

Sir Stonedalot said:
			
		

> I have 2 2ft flourscent bulbs is that enough for lighting for the clones or too much? Also how far away should the lights be from the babies?


 
Floras and CFL's keep 2" to 3" from top of plants.  Your lights should be ok for awhile,,but 5000 Lumens psf of grow area is what is recommended. Less will work,, but only for so long. Lots of fresh air moving around in the grow area will help your babies grow strong and no mold.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 22, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Floras and CFL's keep 2" to 3" from top of plants. Your lights should be ok for awhile,,but 5000 Lumens psf of grow area is what is recommended. Less will work,, but only for so long. Lots of fresh air moving around in the grow area will help your babies grow strong and no mold.


 
^Wrong! Your 2 foot flourecents will be fine, I do not recomend them being 2-3 inches but more like 6-8 inches from the tops, clones do not need much light at all. Also do not put a fan on them either, they will be very fragile till the get a good root system started. Any added stress like a fan or high heat will just kill them or delay them from rooting. Invest in a spray bottle and mist them at least twice a day with distilled water pH'd @5.8 till you see roots emerging from them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 22, 2009)

WRONG? 
Ya mean like this
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36744




> I do not recomend them being 2-3 inches but more like 6-8 inches from the tops, clones do not need much light at all. Also do not put a fan on them either, they will be very fragile till the get a good root system started



Sorry for your luck,,but I havent had any problems with fragile Clones. Those clones above were grown 3" from the CFL's and Floras,,with lots of air on them and they are bushy as hell,,with huge root system. All my plants are healthy and strong,, and I CAN show you Pics.. I am Flowering under Floras and CFL's right now.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 22, 2009)

I have taken hundreds upon hundreds of clones. You do not want a fan on them, and you do not need a set of 2 foot flouros that close. He is talking about a T5 or T8 set up not the single mogul socket bulbs you are using. His unit will out perform (with the proper 65k bulbs) any socket bulb hands down. If you search this forum you will see veteran growers that just set their clones on the floor of there rooms 3-4 feet away from their lights and have no problems. Also a fan will make the plants perspire faster then you would like. You have to remember that clones actual absorb part of there water through their leaves until the start developing roots. That is what they use humidity domes for. Yes you may have had some success with your clones but this is this guys first time cloning. So do not make it any more difficult then it needs to be until he gets it down. And as far as pics go, look at anyone of my grow journals, I am getting very close to 1 gram per watt if not more. Your 2.5 week clones look like mine at 7 days in my aerocloner


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2009)

I use a 4ft 6tube T5 setup and 6 CFL's(over 40,000 lumens) in main chamber, and 6 Daylight CFL's in the Mother/Clone/Vegg chamber(small area on left with Computer fans on bottom).


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 23, 2009)

Your totally missing the point I made... Believe whatever you want buddy, I am not saying I am a Clone King I am just stating facts. I could give two craps about your cabinet grow. I am only saying do not make it anymore difficult then it has to be. I bet you are the type that checks his grow ten times a day and swears "U" grow the best bud in town. The guys has an easy cloner not a DWC cloner, so unless you have some knowledge or experience with aeroponics I suggest you take your opinion and shove it straight up your ***.

...oh and let me quess your 40,000 lumens outperforms my 540,000


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 23, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Your totally missing the point I made... Believe whatever you want buddy, I am not saying I am a Clone King I am just stating facts. I could give two craps about your cabinet grow. I am only saying do not make it anymore difficult then it has to be. I bet you are the type that checks his grow ten times a day and swears "U" grow the best bud in town. The guys has an easy cloner not a DWC cloner, so unless you have some knowledge or experience with aeroponics I suggest you take your opinion and shove it straight up your ***.
> 
> ...oh and let me quess your 40,000 lumens outperforms my 540,000





> I bet you are the type that checks his grow ten times a day and swears "U" grow the best bud in



You been peeken in on me whilst I look at my girls 10 times a day? 

540,000 lumens ?:holysheep:What tha hell you growing, a farm.
 Smoke a bowl of that good weed you grow and chill. And why do I gotta go and shove stuff stuff up my ***,cant I just say your grows bigger then mine or uncle or somethen.

And by the way,,Im smoken some of my,, check 10 times a day shity weed,,laughing my *** off at your Electric Bill. Oh and you can take a clone and set it a glass of water,,in the freaken window,, and it will grow roots,,stop acting like its Rocket Science.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry man had a bad few days. I was just saying that the guy is obviously doing this for the first time. He does not need to anything fancy until he gets a few successful clones under his belt. Adding fans or more lights will just add to his soon to be coming frustration of a first successful grow. 

...oh and I run 8 600w lumateks w/ eye hortilux bulbs 85,000 lumens times 8 equals 680,000 my bad. And my electric bill is only 120 bucks a month, during the winter.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> sorry man had a bad few days. I was just saying that the guy is obviously doing this for the first time. He does not need to anything fancy until he gets a few successful clones under his belt. Adding fans or more lights will just add to his soon to be coming frustration of a first successful grow.
> 
> ...oh and I run 8 600w lumateks w/ eye hortilux bulbs 85,000 lumens times 8 equals 680,000 my bad. And my electric bill is only 120 bucks a month, during the winter.


 

No problem,,Had a few of those myself lately. How about we will start over,, OK Bro.  And I am jealous of your Lumens and small electric Bill.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 24, 2009)

mr. budsky i'm putting in a cloning station in a big closet, maybe you could give me a little advise, I been reading the thread and I'm putting a fan on the clones, I've only seen a buds homemade clone box and there so beautiful and healthy and he has a lot of air movement, I am putting the botanicare 25 on the floor hopeing it does run a little cooler, at 78 room temp the solution was almost 12 degrees warmer than recommended, anyway ive got 3 four foot florescents, the closet is 26 inches deep five feet wide and 8 ft tall,, I cut 3/4 inch plywood shelves and the florescents are now on the bottom of the bottom shelf and i've got almost 6 feet above it, so I went to town yesterday and got a 400 watt lumatec digital for the upper 6 feet. I figure you guys have meesed around enough with this stuff to tell me if this is feasable and will work, The same befor mentioned friend gave me four clones that I rootbounded horibly under a 185 lummen bulb before i went and got a lumatec 600 dual for the main room, The plants have now been put in bigger buckets and i've been doctoring them but all there problems transferred to the clones I took, there looking better, but that was the only stock I had to choose from,I'm giving the weakest away to the medical clinic in seattle that helped me get started, oh they will be fine in a couple of weeks, I put the clones in miracle grow, I had a couple bags of it out in the shed, this is my first soiless grow and we saturated it the day before with this AB fertilizer and put the clones straight under the 600 watt MH I'm keeping a calender of events and that was 1 week ago, there starting to flourish,I only put 9 in big pots because i just germied 10 white widow feminized seeds and I really dont think the main room will hold more than 20, washington says we can have 30  plants, but i wanna do some outdoor, thats what i can do is grow good bud outside,but i gotta get this indoor stuff down to a easy routine, something that works,i'm kinda pressed for time, and need to get this perfected for the mrs. or i'd just try and glean it slowly and learn  by my own mistakes, that way you really learn it, i pretty much know the basics and grew indoors in 77 78 and once before that in 65 and 66, i'm a old guy with a young heart thats been smokin weed for awhile, i love the ****, but we're both retired now and can't just keep buying it, I guess I choose you to ask for help cause I thought you gave good advise, and seemed to know his ****,and i ain't got time for to many mistakes,I put everything I'm doing in a album it's backwards of course, the guy that gave me the clones doesn't have a puter or even a phone or i'd be buggin him, He grows decent weed but everything he does is just so jerryrigged, anyway i put everything i'm doing and kinda a explanation why i think it should be that way in a album mostly for the mrs., after looking around in here i'm just trippin at whats going on, so much info so many strains,feminized seeds!!! I been workin and fishing and all this cannibus community stuff has evolved without me even having a clue,the websites selling seeds and stuff i can hardly believe,anyway i plan to put these 4 foot tuity fruities above the cloner in the closet under the new 400, could you please look this over and point out the flaws etc. you'll see how badly the leaves turned,  my bad


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2009)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> mr. budsky i'm putting in a cloning station in a big closet, maybe you could give me a little advise, I been reading the thread and I'm putting a fan on the clones, I've only seen a buds homemade clone box and there so beautiful and healthy and he has a lot of air movement, I am putting the botanicare 25 on the floor hopeing it does run a little cooler, at 78 room temp the solution was almost 12 degrees warmer than recommended, anyway ive got 3 four foot florescents, the closet is 26 inches deep five feet wide and 8 ft tall,, I cut 3/4 inch plywood shelves and the florescents are now on the bottom of the bottom shelf and i've got almost 6 feet above it, so I went to town yesterday and got a 400 watt lumatec digital for the upper 6 feet. I figure you guys have meesed around enough with this stuff to tell me if this is feasable and will work, The same befor mentioned friend gave me four clones that I rootbounded horibly under a 185 lummen bulb before i went and got a lumatec 600 dual for the main room, The plants have now been put in bigger buckets and i've been doctoring them but all there problems transferred to the clones I took, there looking better, but that was the only stock I had to choose from,I'm giving the weakest away to the medical clinic in seattle that helped me get started, oh they will be fine in a couple of weeks, I put the clones in miracle grow, I had a couple bags of it out in the shed, this is my first soiless grow and we saturated it the day before with this AB fertilizer and put the clones straight under the 600 watt MH I'm keeping a calender of events and that was 1 week ago, there starting to flourish,I only put 9 in big pots because i just germied 10 white widow feminized seeds and I really dont think the main room will hold more than 20, washington says we can have 30 plants, but i wanna do some outdoor, thats what i can do is grow good bud outside,but i gotta get this indoor stuff down to a easy routine, something that works,i'm kinda pressed for time, and need to get this perfected for the mrs. or i'd just try and glean it slowly and learn by my own mistakes, that way you really learn it, i pretty much know the basics and grew indoors in 77 78 and once before that in 65 and 66, i'm a old guy with a young heart thats been smokin weed for awhile, i love the ****, but we're both retired now and can't just keep buying it, I guess I choose you to ask for help cause I thought you gave good advise, and seemed to know his ****,and i ain't got time for to many mistakes,I put everything I'm doing in a album it's backwards of course, the guy that gave me the clones doesn't have a puter or even a phone or i'd be buggin him, He grows decent weed but everything he does is just so jerryrigged, anyway i put everything i'm doing and kinda a explanation why i think it should be that way in a album mostly for the mrs., after looking around in here i'm just trippin at whats going on, so much info so many strains,feminized seeds!!! I been workin and fishing and all this cannibus community stuff has evolved without me even having a clue,the websites selling seeds and stuff i can hardly believe,anyway i plan to put these 4 foot tuity fruities above the cloner in the closet under the new 400, could you please look this over and point out the flaws etc. you'll see how badly the leaves turned, my bad


 
Do ya have pics you can post? Im afraid Im a little confused on what your trying to do,,then again I am high. Anyway,,post some pics and we can go from there. And yes I understand about buying crap weed off the streets. That is why I grow me and the Wifes smoke,, cause I dont wanna buy that **** on the streets anymore. Lots of folks here can help you. They have helped me. Buddyluv knows what hes doen too.He clones alot also. We all have our ways of doing things. Just ask,,and you will see. By the way,,do not have the fans blowing directly on your clones. Just let it move the air around them. My fan on my clones is pointing down on top the lights. Another words it blows down toward the plants but doesnt hit them direct because of the light box with 6 Daylight CFL's) which I adjust to stay about 3 to 4 " from tops. Keeps my Clones bushy. Oh and with the MH, ya better watch your temps in a closet. There are plenty here who can help you with that. I use Floras for everything(as shown above in Pics),,so I know nothing bout the HID's.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 25, 2009)

What exactly I'm doing as you can see when a guy asks for advise he gets three different answers and I don't want to get to confused,I really want the cloneing box to work right the first time. My little white widows just poped and I raised em up closer to the light about 3 inches like you said, I did have em about 6 inches away, anyway I read what you were doing and saw you do florescents so figured you'd be the one to tell me correctly about growing under them, I definely aint taken nothing from buddie love but tube lights seemed to be your thing.i didn't have a fan on the starts from seeds and I just shitcanned the cloneing expeiriment, I really shouln't have even started them because I'm waiting on the white widow starts, I put a few pictures in a album for the wife to keep,I've had hep c for about 40 years and it's really starting to do its thing, I wanna have a few successfull grows is what I'm about and totally open for any critizing,If I'm screwing up somewhere I'd like someone to tell me to save the time wasted, first question i need answered is how many cubic feet a minute fan to keep it around 80ish with a  400 watt lumatec in a 26 inches deep by 5 feet wide and just under 6 feet tall, its ajacent to a bigger grow room amd stays about 80 outside the closet door, I really don't want to install a inadeqate fan, they seemed to jump in price so quick, from a 20 dollar 50cfm to a 40 70 cfm to a 140 cfm for about a buck a cube.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 25, 2009)

I am lost what are the temps in the closet. Ambient temps do not mean anything. You do not need a fan directly on your clones. If you are trying to just veg seedlings you need 4500-5500 lumens per square foot, and the temps to be around 75-80. Any ocilating fan should give you the air movement you need for proper circulation. If your temps are higher then what I stated then you need to look into air-cooling your light.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 26, 2009)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> What exactly I'm doing as you can see when a guy asks for advise he gets three different answers and I don't want to get to confused,I really want the cloneing box to work right the first time. My little white widows just poped and I raised em up closer to the light about 3 inches like you said, I did have em about 6 inches away, anyway I read what you were doing and saw you do florescents so figured you'd be the one to tell me correctly about growing under them, I definely aint taken nothing from buddie love but tube lights seemed to be your thing.i didn't have a fan on the starts from seeds and I just shitcanned the cloneing expeiriment, I really shouln't have even started them because I'm waiting on the white widow starts, I put a few pictures in a album for the wife to keep,I've had hep c for about 40 years and it's really starting to do its thing, I wanna have a few successfull grows is what I'm about and totally open for any critizing,If I'm screwing up somewhere I'd like someone to tell me to save the time wasted, first question i need answered is how many cubic feet a minute fan to keep it around 80ish with a 400 watt lumatec in a 26 inches deep by 5 feet wide and just under 6 feet tall, its ajacent to a bigger grow room amd stays about 80 outside the closet door, I really don't want to install a inadeqate fan, they seemed to jump in price so quick, from a 20 dollar 50cfm to a 40 70 cfm to a 140 cfm for about a buck a cube.


 
1st let me clear something up.The little differences between me and Buddyluv or just that. He had a bad day,,and Im short tempered,,,BUT,,,the guy is a very good grower,,so dont count him out yet Bro.We both have great respect for each other,,as do most on this site.OK? Thanks
As for your heat problem. My Grow area is 100cf total. I have a 170 CFM fan pulling air(75% air) thru and back out. If your temps outside your growroom is 80,,thats what you will be pulling into your growroom,,, 80% air. I have to keep my Temp in the House at 75,,to keep my Closet at 78. And thats with a fan blowing on the closet vents.You will need at least the CFM of your Grow area. If ya get more CFM then you have of CF,,you get a negative air flow which helps keep smell down and air fresh at all times. That is,, as long as the Growroom is closed. I personaly dont like my temps above 80(I live in Florida) Feel free to ask all the questions ya want,,,but dont count nobody out. Hell Buddyluv helped me with some info on my Grow because I was reading some of his Journals. Damnt,,,I didnt want him to know that.


----------

